
Amazon Wants to Turn Lord of the Rings into the Next Game of Thrones - rhapsodic
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/3/16605272/lord-of-the-rings-jrr-tolkien-game-of-thrones-amazon-studios
======
grawprog
They should make the Malazan series into a tv show:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malazan_Book_of_the_Fallen](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malazan_Book_of_the_Fallen)
Or some of Michael Moorcock's books:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elric_of_Melnibon%C3%A9](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elric_of_Melnibon%C3%A9)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corum_Jhaelen_Irsei](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corum_Jhaelen_Irsei)

Hell even Conan would make a pretty good series if they kept it true to the
original stories. There's never been a really faithful Conan adaptation yet.

I was never a fan of the George Martin's books, I couldn't handle the
characters. They were all reprehensible and the Lord of the Rings have been
done to death at this point.

There's so many great fantasy series that would do really well as a tv show.
It's too bad they want to make more of the same.

------
CM30
Honestly, I think they may do better finding another series to adapt to a TV
show format instead. Lord of the Rings is good, but it's been done to death so
much that I'm not sure what'd be left for an adaptation here. I've seen a few
people mention a possible adaptation of The Silmarillion, but I also hear
Tolkien's son forbids any adaptations of it due to his dislike of the movies
based on his father's works.

But a different series could work better here.

------
Finnucane
I for one would love to see a proper adaptation of Gormenghast, but I doubt
any American production company would touch it.

------
hsg78
Looks like we have hit peak American imagination.

